# Singapore all Driverless Taxis by 2018



## hewlett2packard

*South China Morning Post *

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...l-driverless-cars-government-says#add-comment

*"This global trend will force governments to put in place driverless taxis because automakers around the world will mainly produce autonomous vehicles. The government will have no choice by then."*








​A member of the Steering Committee on the Promotion of Electric Vehicles, Wan argued an autopilot system had many advantages over manual operation, including greater safety, cost-efficiency and less congestion. He believed driverless cars could greatly reduce traffic accidents involving human error, and their effectiveness would increase as more cars with the technology took to the roads.

"These cars are equipped with computer sensors which can detect near objects, enable communication with other autopilot cars and generate a reaction much faster than human reactions to avoid collisions," he said.​


----------



## byrdman

hewlett2packard said:


> *South China Morning Post *
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...l-driverless-cars-government-says#add-comment
> 
> *"This global trend will force governments to put in place driverless taxis because automakers around the world will mainly produce autonomous vehicles. The government will have no choice by then."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A member of the Steering Committee on the Promotion of Electric Vehicles, Wan argued an autopilot system had many advantages over manual operation, including greater safety, cost-efficiency and less congestion. He believed driverless cars could greatly reduce traffic accidents involving human error, and their effectiveness would increase as more cars with the technology took to the roads.
> 
> "These cars are equipped with computer sensors which can detect near objects, enable communication with other autopilot cars and generate a reaction much faster than human reactions to avoid collisions," he said.​


makes sense, Singapore is known for their efficiency and clean city.
if Singapore can do it in 2 years, American Cities can do it in 5 using Stngapore
as full on Beta


----------



## UberSolo

hewlett2packard said:


> *South China Morning Post *
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...l-driverless-cars-government-says#add-comment
> 
> *"This global trend will force governments to put in place driverless taxis because automakers around the world will mainly produce autonomous vehicles. The government will have no choice by then."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A member of the Steering Committee on the Promotion of Electric Vehicles, Wan argued an autopilot system had many advantages over manual operation, including greater safety, cost-efficiency and less congestion. He believed driverless cars could greatly reduce traffic accidents involving human error, and their effectiveness would increase as more cars with the technology took to the roads.
> 
> "These cars are equipped with computer sensors which can detect near objects, enable communication with other autopilot cars and generate a reaction much faster than human reactions to avoid collisions," he said.​


Driverless cars are like the Fed increasing borrowing rates. I Say: jUs T dO i talr EadY


----------



## Allegro Acura

Definitely expect to witness higher SDC penetration in USA within 5 years.


----------



## CuffLink

Coming to a USA city near u! Pitt already Gotstem


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

2018 is 454 days away.
If you believe that Singapore will perfect a true SDC taxi by then, I have several bridges for sale.

And I mean NO ONE IN THE FRONT.


----------



## Gung-Ho

Singapore is so similar to the U.S. in regards to the driving culture of their citizens. Two cars at least in every Singaporian{?} driveway. Very similar interstate highway system across the countrysides. Yep. That's the perfect place to test these things and get practical feedback for how they would work in this country.


----------



## Flarpy

Ain't gonna happen by 2018. Maybe 2028.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

"I'm sure they just played this same song on another station."


----------



## Lowestformofwit

hewlett2packard said:


> well well well well well, LOOKY who's chiming in, Rainman!
> his car for about a hundred dollars....


If that ivory Buick Roadmaster is still available for $100, deal me in!
"I'm an excellent driver".


----------



## hewlett2packard

Lowestformofwit said:


> If that ivory Buick Roadmaster is still available for $100, deal me in!
> "I'm an excellent driver".


that was a sweet ride.

That car's doing better than us: The director of the movie, Barry Levinson, has had the classic Buick restored and brought back to life, and will hold its debut at the Amelia Island Concours d'Elegance on March 16th 2016

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2016/02...1949-buick-roadmaster-from-the-film-restored/

*here it is being restored for about a hundred dollars*: https://dennishouse.tv/2014/11/19/iconic-ragtop-undergoing-restoration/


----------



## Lowestformofwit

hewlett2packard said:


> that was a sweet ride.
> That car's doing better than us: The director of the movie, Barry Levinson, has had the classic Buick restored


One of my all time favourite cars - timeless.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 2018 is 454 days away.
> If you believe that Singapore will perfect a true SDC taxi by then, I have several bridges for sale.
> 
> And I mean NO ONE IN THE FRONT.


You really have no idea, do you?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> You really have no idea, do you?


Less days now.
Who has no clue?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 2018 is 454 days away.
> If you believe that Singapore will perfect a true SDC taxi by then, I have several bridges for sale.
> 
> And I mean NO ONE IN THE FRONT.


Ya, it's likely going to be "self-driving cars but with a driver required to be in the front to bail out the car when it's about to crash", a page out of Google's and Uber's books.

Everyone is basically fighting to get a piece of the investor money that is flowing into these snake oils.

Unfortunately it's going to take a bunch of deaths and everyone complaining about how inconvenient they are to get the governments to start writing laws requiring a driver to be stationed in the drivers seat, ready to take over.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ya, it's likely going to be "self-driving cars but with a driver required to be in the front to bail out the car when it's about to crash", a page out of Google's and Uber's books.
> 
> Everyone is basically fighting to get a piece of the investor money that is flowing into these snake oils.
> 
> Unfortunately it's going to take a bunch of deaths and everyone complaining about how inconvenient they are to get the governments to start writing laws requiring a driver to be stationed in the drivers seat, ready to take over.


Then the "driver" might just as well actually drive the "driverless" car, if he's on duty constantly.
Gotta go, The Jetsons are just coming on TV; need new inspiration to stay on this thread.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

452 days and counting.
Get cracking, Singapore!


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 452 days and counting.
> Get cracking, Singapore!


Settle, Fiddy!!
Santa's scheduled to appear twice in that time span.
"More Santas means more SDC's".


----------



## Allegro Acura

Lowestformofwit said:


> Settle, Fiddy!!
> Santa's scheduled to appear twice in that time span.
> "More Santas means more SDC's".


more SDCs and Less Blood Sacks


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Less days now.
> Who has no clue?


No one is perfecting SDCs. They only need to be significantly better than humans.


----------



## Allegro Acura

RamzFanz said:


> No one is perfecting SDCs. They only need to be significantly better than humans.


Ouch‼U hurt my blood sack feelings


----------



## Lowestformofwit

"Blood Sacks" (& elsewhere) "Blood Bags".
Just confirming TK's reputation as one of the greatest "Blood Suckers" in corporate history.


----------



## ginseng41

Singapore is very different than here. People there follow the laws. No jaywalking, speeding etc to speak of. It's also insanely expensive to own a car, like $100k for a camry so there is less traffic as well. Public transportation is awesome. It's the only place in SE Asia that I didn't use uber. I think that they can get it up and going quickly but not sure that their conditions are close enough to outs to make an easy transition to here


----------



## UberSolo

ginseng41 said:


> Singapore is very different than here. People there follow the laws. No jaywalking, speeding etc to speak of. It's also insanely expensive to own a car, like $100k for a camry so there is less traffic as well. Public transportation is awesome. It's the only place in SE Asia that I didn't use uber. I think that they can get it up and going quickly but not sure that their conditions are close enough to outs to make an easy transition to here


$100K Camry...........for you $70K All In!


----------



## ginseng41

I was going on what I was told there. In retrospect it's probably Singaporean dollars which are 1.2 to 1 so that's fairly close. Still....


----------



## Gung-Ho

The advent of driverless taxis will also spawn a proportional number of riderless taxis.


----------



## ginseng41

Not in Singapore


----------



## Gung-Ho

ginseng41 said:


> Not in Singapore


Yes. Because the cost of car ownership in Singapore it makes it prohibitive for most citizens to own them.Therefore it makes them the perfect captive lab rat test subjects to be subjugated to be human crash test dummies in these suicide machines.


----------



## ginseng41

I think it will work there because people will put in the proper addresses and they follow rules. That makes algorithms far more effective


----------



## Transportador

ginseng41 said:


> I was going on what I was told there. In retrospect it's probably Singaporean dollars which are 1.2 to 1 so that's fairly close. Still....


No, you are correct. I traveled to Singapore on business a lot. Their car license plate is what will cost you $100K US dollars, even for a used Corolla. Singapore is so small a city, they do not want private cars running around.


----------



## Transportador

ginseng41 said:


> I think it will work there because people will put in the proper addresses and they follow rules. That makes algorithms far more effective


And it will not work here because they drive on the left side of the road in Singapore, haha.


----------



## ginseng41

OK. I wasn't sure. I was drinking with a bunch of locals and someone had just won the lottery so things are hazy


----------



## ginseng41

Transportador said:


> And it will not work here because they drive on the left side of the road in Singapore, haha.


Well that's an easy fix. Making passengers and pedestrians not be stupid is harder


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

451 days.
Get busy!


----------



## Allegro Acura

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 451 days.
> Get busy!


What's the temperature Mr.Peabody?


----------



## uberfraud

Bring it on, can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## ginseng41

You all realize it doesn't say January 1, 2018? You can add 366 days to that


----------



## New2This

TwoFiddyMile don't take the bait.

hewlett2packard UberSolo Allegro Acura CuffLink byrdman Cole Hann 
are all the same sad person. (S)he also has at least one account where (s)he pretends to be a woman.

(S)he has multiple accounts and uses them to talk to each other on the board. (S)he also uses the various accounts to 'like' 'her' posts.

(S)he also loves posting all the stuff about SDCs. *YAWN*


----------



## Flarpy

RamzFanz said:


> They only need to be significantly better than humans.


Says who? You?

They only need to be better than humans.... for what exactly to happen? Be specific.


----------



## Jermin8r89

I think its about tine to root for unemployment. Isnt that the main aspect of tech?


----------



## NC252

As a pedestrian or driver, I should be able to say I want a person in the driver seat of the 10,000 pounds of metal coming at me and my kids.....but I guess Uber has decided I don't have a choice.....


----------



## hewlett2packard

NC252 said:


> As a pedestrian or driver, I should be able to say I want a person in the driver seat of the 10,000 pounds of metal coming at me and my kids.....but I guess Uber has decided I don't have a choice.....


*uber's the face. behind the scenes there are cooperating Federal & Local governments, huge corporations with professional lobbyist, Futurists and a sprinkle of Billionaires.*

*When they're collectively asked "what about the diminished need of drivers?" *
*"They"are comfortable pointing out that drivers had a life before uber. additionally they are complimentary about driver's past demonstrated ability to improvise, adapt & overcome.*


----------



## Jermin8r89

Ww3 that's all


----------



## RamzFanz

Flarpy said:


> Says who? You?
> 
> They only need to be better than humans.... for what exactly to happen? Be specific.


Significantly better. I said significantly better.

For what to happen? For people to accept them as significantly safer?


----------



## tohunt4me

RamzFanz said:


> Significantly better. I said significantly better.
> 
> For what to happen? For people to accept them as significantly safer?


----------



## tohunt4me

hewlett2packard said:


> *uber's the face. behind the scenes there are cooperating Federal & Local governments, huge corporations with professional lobbyist, Futurists and a sprinkle of Billionaires.*
> 
> *When they're collectively asked "what about the diminished need of drivers?" *
> *"They"are comfortable pointing out that drivers had a life before uber. additionally they are complimentary about driver's past demonstrated ability to improvise, adapt & overcome.*


----------



## Peanut hello

Self driving cars is something Will never be legal, I just dont know why people keep talking about it . It is only for advertisement purposes,
I would use little common sense in this one..


----------



## Red Leader

NC252 said:


> As a pedestrian or driver, I should be able to say I want a person in the driver seat of the 10,000 pounds of metal coming at me and my kids.....but I guess Uber has decided I don't have a choice.....


Sure you do. Take a taxi.

And Uber doesn't make this decision. The government does.


----------



## Red Leader

RamzFanz said:


> Significantly better. I said significantly better.
> 
> For what to happen? For people to accept them as significantly safer?


Pretty much.


----------



## UberSolo

Red Leader said:


> Sure you do. Take a taxi.
> 
> And Uber doesn't make this decision. The government does.


according to this chart, soon there will be no taxis according to data from Bank of America Merrill Lynch.

http://www.businessinsider.com/bofa-chart-uber-lyft-killing-traditional-taxis-2016-10


----------



## Red Leader

So?


----------



## tohunt4me

UberSolo said:


> according to this chart, soon there will be no taxis according to data from Bank of America Merrill Lynch.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/bofa-chart-uber-lyft-killing-traditional-taxis-2016-10


BOA did so well with their predictions in the past.
They were the 2nd largest Govt. BAILOUT. They wouldn't even be around today to make that statement, without taxpayer rescue.
Probably large donors to Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Cole Hann

tohunt4me said:


> BOA did so well with their predictions in the past.
> They were the 2nd largest Govt. BAILOUT. They wouldn't even be around today to make that statement, without taxpayer rescue.
> Probably large donors to Hillary Clinton.


BOA bail out similar to trumps $900bl write off. $900bl+ in loses, this guy gotsta be the worse businessman


----------



## tohunt4me

Cole Hann said:


> BOA bail out similar to trumps $900bl write off. $900bl+ in loses, this guy gotsta be the worse businessman


Lose $900 BL. And still own businesses. $9 TRILLION is missing from THE FEDERAL RESERVE.
Where did it go ??? We don't knooooow . . .Trump would fit right in !


----------



## rembrandt

Let me guess, Singaporeans will have synthetic sperm by 2017. All Singaporean fertilization will be done by synthetic sperm and a certificate of eligibility will be required upon payment of $300,000. Any violation will be subject to severe canning under Singapore penal code.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

440 days til 2018.
Get cracking!


----------



## tohunt4me

rembrandt said:


> Let me guess, Singaporeans will have synthetic sperm by 2017. All Singaporean fertilization will be done by synthetic sperm and a certificate of eligibility will be required upon payment of $300,000. Any violation will be subject to severe canning under Singapore penal code.


No. They will have Patented G.M.O. sperm that is pre programed.
Ever study " Royal Jelly" and Bees ?
Genetic Engineering by Insects.
The amount given determines the future status of the bee larvae.
Their tampering will corrupt evolution itself,and render life unable to sustain itself without machine engineering.


----------



## goneubering

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 452 days and counting.
> Get cracking, Singapore!


Any update on this prediction?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

goneubering said:


> Any update on this prediction?


Singapore all prediction-less by 2018.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

singapore, all bullshit by 2018


----------



## heynow321

Yet again another deadline comes and goes just like all the other ones


----------



## jocker12

uberdriverfornow said:


> singapore, all bullshit by 2018


They wanted to say 20180... In a Galaxy.... Far, far, away....

It is funny how yesterday I've watched the first episode of Dream the future series, narrated by Sigourney Weaver, series produced in 2016 (the same year as the post we are commenting about) and this first episode has a segment dedicated to Marcelo Ang, Director Advanced Robotics Center, Singapore, who was developing Self Driving Cars.

I think this was their original bet, but today all that is left is the Self Driving Scooter.

Here is the segment from 2016


----------



## goneubering

heynow321 said:


> Yet again another deadline comes and goes just like all the other ones


They still have four months left in 2018 to get the job done!! But who am I kidding? It's another hyped headline that won't happen.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Wow I forgot about this silliness.
So many lies since Uber sprang from Satan's bunghole.


----------

